# died



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

well even though the vet said my new pigeon was healthy, it threw itself into some convulsions tonight and after having some fits it died.  

im not having any luck these days.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It sounds like the pigeon could have eaten or drank something, or inhaled something, which had the same effect that poison would've, to just have fits and die.

I would say it is these poor birds that are not having any luck.

John


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Ohh, sorry, thats to bad, I hate to lose a bird.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Baadbird, sorry to hear this.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Badbird,

Sorry to hear about your rescue, I was abit worried when I saw the pic. Not sure why some vets will do that--tell you the bird is fine--even when they haven't run the tests to know for sure. But this does happen. 

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

its ok. i was sad but only had the bird for 2 weeks so i wasn't all that attached. but the bird was somewhat friendly. . .wasn't mean to me or tried to get away from me so its sad because most birds ive dealt with hated me lol.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

badbird said:


> its ok. i was sad but only had the bird for 2 weeks so i wasn't all that attached. but the bird was somewhat friendly. . .wasn't mean to me or tried to get away from me so its sad because most birds ive dealt with hated me lol.


OHHHH.....it's not that they hate you. It's just their nature to be "wary" of humans and basically anything that's bigger than they are. LOL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Renee for clarifying some things to Jason. And on that note, Jason, you have to realize this...pigeons are timid creatures, shy and that is their nature. This new bird you got, I told you was probably sick-which is why you were able to catch it in the first place. I suggested that you take it back to the vet's...did you?

PLEASE...don't gage the level of a pigeon's tameness on how much you "care" for them. You had said to us so many times in the past of how Scooter never tamed up to you. You cannot impose your desires or wishes onto a bird or how they should react to you. If the bird never tames up or is always afraid of you, this shouldn't mean that they're less important or not worthy of caring for. This is just the way it works...my own older pigeons are not tame at all...but I still love and care for them because I chose to.

I think it's best if you don't "save" anymore pigeons unless you are willing, ready and able to get them looked after by a vet who either knows or is willing to help. You're just not ready yet to take on these responsibilites.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*After reading you post? It sounds like it was*

poisoned. How long did you have this pigeon? Where did you pick it up from? because it probably digested some poison. Sorry to hear it didn't make it....

ps please look into finding another vet....

Andi


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. Sounds like the vet may not have been the greatest.

I disagree with the person who said not to rescue any more birds. If you just left them alone, they would have less chance of survival. Thanks for your kind heart.


----------



## YakkSoho (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry! My bird just died too. It was also unexpected and I do not know what happened to him. I fear perhaps he inhaled or tasted something poisonous, or stopped breathing. Sometimes it is nothing we or a vet can foresee.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Badbird, 

I know you have a good heart, I saw the pigeon that you first adopted for quite some time in need of a home. I also know that you take the time and effort to feed the ferals in your area which is to be commended. They simply will protect 'their territory' by nature, and wing wack you to death when you reach in to do what ever it is that you need to do to supply them with the right conditions. It does take time and patience even w/those who were raised from the start w/and by humans. I've found them guilty of mixed messages in that they will simultaneously coo and wing wack w/my attentions. An odd combination, just gotta love 'em. What can I say??

I do think that if you can find a different vet, and a different pet sitter, or at least a reformed one, you would be happier w/the results.

fp


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

YakkSoho said:


> I am so sorry! My bird just died too. It was also unexpected and I do not know what happened to him. I fear perhaps he inhaled or tasted something poisonous, or stopped breathing. Sometimes it is nothing we or a vet can foresee.


YakkSoho, you mean Vaughan? I am sorry... did he lived in the house with you all day long? 

Suz.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

who are you to judge other people's characters when you really dont know the whole story. maybe i should find another vet? duh! maybe they should find another moderator.



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thanks Renee for clarifying some things to Jason. And on that note, Jason, you have to realize this...pigeons are timid creatures, shy and that is their nature. This new bird you got, I told you was probably sick-which is why you were able to catch it in the first place. I suggested that you take it back to the vet's...did you?
> 
> PLEASE...don't gage the level of a pigeon's tameness on how much you "care" for them. You had said to us so many times in the past of how Scooter never tamed up to you. You cannot impose your desires or wishes onto a bird or how they should react to you. If the bird never tames up or is always afraid of you, this shouldn't mean that they're less important or not worthy of caring for. This is just the way it works...my own older pigeons are not tame at all...but I still love and care for them because I chose to.
> 
> I think it's best if you don't "save" anymore pigeons unless you are willing, ready and able to get them looked after by a vet who either knows or is willing to help. You're just not ready yet to take on these responsibilites.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Badbird
Every moderator on here along with dozens of other members offer good sound and honest advice. It may be not what you like to read but that does not give you a reason to be rude. We do not tolerate bad mouthing here on this forum.
Please be careful what you write on here


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

how said my pigeons just laid their first egg today so imhappy but im sorry for your loss


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Nooti said:


> Badbird
> Every moderator on here along with dozens of other members offer good sound and honest advice. It may be not what you like to read but that does not give you a reason to be rude. We do not tolerate bad mouthing here on this forum.
> Please be careful what you write on here



he shouldn't have 'mad mouthed' me either but this is a dead thread now.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jason, 

I didn't bad mouth you at all. I was trying to make you see that rescuing pigeons when you're not ready to handle the responsibility, isn't the way. If you want to help pigeons, then you should find a good vet who is capable of diagnosing and treating pigeon problems. As well, you should find a local area rehabber to take any future birds to. You are not qualified to deal with sick or injured birds and for the record, neither am I. I wouldn't take on that responsibility myself but if I found a pigeon that was sick or injured, I'd get it to someone who can look after it properly. It also seems to me that you didn't believe that the bird was sick and after you got the "all clear" from your vet, so why were you keeping it anyway?

Anyways, yes, this thread is "dead" now. Next time, please try to hear what someone is communicating to you. Sometimes things have to be said that will make a person stop and think and this was what I was trying to do with you.


----------

